# Do you know a good custom house builder?



## aziz93144 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi, I am considering buying a vacant lot and building my home from scratch? I am looking for referrals for reliable contractors/builders who can do this.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You better tell the forum where you live, because this is a very local issue.


----------



## aziz93144 (Aug 21, 2016)

Spudd said:


> You better tell the forum where you live, because this is a very local issue.


Oops, sorry. This is in the GTA.


----------



## Shanline (Aug 24, 2016)

Can you share your whole budget?


----------



## CondosDeal (Sep 15, 2016)

*Google It*

Google is your friend nowadays you can just search it and before selecting make sure read reviews and work history of them


----------



## mikep (Mar 13, 2017)

look on homestars.com 
hell I even one a draw on homestars...
I won this $700 dyson fan thingy..
took it to the bay and cashed it in and got a gift card lol


----------

